# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  I never realized how many trolls there are on SAS

## Chieve

I don't know if the people who were reading one of my threads on SAS are stupid or trolling, but I emphasized so many times on that site that I didn't care about not being able to do this or that, but it's my moms unnecessary attitudes I get all the time.

I sent my mom an email going to Niagara falls as a bike trip, and mentioning how I found it to be a much cheaper alternative than australia(not going there obviously I can't afford it, I wasn't going anyways, its just something I always wanted to do and it's something I would like to save up for one day), and how my mom ends up replying "if you can afford a trip to australia you would be able to afford a car, lets get our priorities straight" and she's talking about the past, before I got in an accident...not present. but i found it unnecessary. Again it's not about the car, the trip to Niagara Falls or Australia(I didn't plan to go I can't afford), but it's just when she gives me an attitude for no reason.

And then people keep on turning it around saying stuff like talk about first world problems and how I shouldn't be complaining because there are kids with much worse. when I'm older I can go on a trip to australia.

I emphasized so many times it's not about the trip, it wasn't even about the trip in the first place, it wasn't about a trip to australia (because I wasnt asking her if I can go there) it wasnt about the bike trip to Niagara falls, and it's not about the car. I mean, it's somewhat about the car to be honest. I got mad because she gives me an attitude all the time when ever I try to talk about a 2nd car and then she says some like before like if i had the money, we would get a car anyways. Yet when I am willing to take out a loan or something, she gets all mad.

I just hate it when she gives me an attitude, that's what it's mainly about, her attitudes and I wish I could talk to her about some things without getting one back.

This may not be a very good example of her attitude, I have a better one.

I would love to learn how to fly. before I got in an accident, my mom told me I should go to her college and try taking flying lessons at the college she goes too because it's offered there. a few months later I ask her how much does it cost to get flying lessons there, she says "I don't know, but seeing how you drive, I don't think you should be taking flying lessons."

Like that's what I am talking about, her attitudes, like that last comment wasn't necessary. The response before wasn't necessary either, I was simply stating it to be a cheaper alternative, and she says that. I know why she did it.

And yeah I know my mom isn't that bad, but her attitudes really get to me.

Yet people on SAS start turning things around like I'm complaining that I can't go to Australia when I didn't even mention about going there in the first place, besides when I said it is a cheaper alternative when I wanted to go in the past. That's the only time it was ever brought up.

edit:
I made a draft on SAS asking if they think I should send it.

but i guess MAYBE, if I were to give any of them the benefit of the doubt, maybe it was confusing and hard to understand.

and they didn't get why i was mad.

I cant see why because i was indirectly fighting her back. i complained about the car, yes, which is why I don't think it's a good example, because I think that is more understandable. But i still find her attitudes unnecessary.

Maybe all I should really say is

"I just want to let you know I am getting sick of your attitudes. Maybe this time it was understandable, but many times in the past, it wasn't, and it really isn't necessary. You know when you said you didn't think I should get a pilots license judging by the way I drive, yeah well I didn't find that funny at all. It actually really hurt my feelings and pissed me off most of the day."

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, there's a lot of pricks on SAS and I can't spend more than a couple of minutes or so on there at times without running into someone who makes me grit my teeth and want to throw something. That site has grown too large for it's own good, and a lot of people on there are convinced that everyone on there has 1)never had sex and is on there because they need help to have sex on the sex-partner avoidance support site, or whatver 2) Is a teenager, and they'll just "get over it". I haven't felt comfortable there saying what is going on in my life, or my issues for a long time. It's a shame really. Seems to me that they all just want to prove to the world how [BEEP] the world treats them and they have some uncurable life threatening disease, anyone who doesn't think like that "doesn't know what it's like"...and it just makes me so mad, over there. I've had some serious problems and I've been in hospital, and to be told I "don't know what anxiety is like" or what "depression is like" annoys the crap outta me, and isn't very nice.

Anyway, sorry, turned into a rant of my own. I find it best to avoid that place, it's not really that great a support site and it doesn't make you feel any better in the long run. As for your Mum...have you tried talking to her about this? Seems to be like she can't get over something with what happened with your car accident. If it's been going for a while, you might want to spell it to her. You aren't gonna like this, but tell her that whatever her problem is, she needs to get it out, deal with it, and stop giving you shit.

Edit: Yer, what you're sending is good. I might add something at the end "If you have some sort of problem with me, then I'd rather you said it." or something like that. If she has a problem with you for whatever reason, it's best to talk about it, really.

----------


## Antidote

Yeah I don't reveal too much about my life there. No one can be trusted. I've had someone monitor my activity / posts / VMs, make assumptions about it and then try to use that information against me. I've also been personally attacked on multiple occasions. I've been taken to a state where I was angry for months on there. I also regularly see people trolling and blaming others for being socially anxious, implying they're weak and cowardly. If I were you I'd not even post anything. They're not really worth the waste in time. But if you feel compelled you can defend yourself and write that post. I can guarantee, you'll get some smart @ss ignorant moron answering back though.

----------


## Otherside

> Yeah I don't reveal too much about my life there. No one can be trusted*. I've had someone monitor my activity / posts / VMs, make assumptions about it and then try to use that information against me. I've also been personally attacked on multiple occasions.* I've been taken to a state where I was angry for months on there. I also regularly see people trolling and blaming others for being socially anxious, implying they're weak and cowardly. If I were you I'd not even post anything. They're not really worth the waste in time. But if you feel compelled you can defend yourself and write that post. I can guarantee, you'll get some smart @ss ignorant moron answering back though.



Wow, that's horrible! I wouldn't answer the post, I agree with antidote, just report any of the assholes on there, and leave it. The mods will eventually get round to sorting it. Hopefully. There's only one of them at the mo. Even the mods have made a bit of a run for it. =/

Antidote, the bit in bold, I heard tehuti saying someone was doing something like that to her, making comments about her in the "whats bothering you" and "unpopular opinions thread" all because she was too anxious to reply to somebodies PM. That person even impersonated her and made a duplicate account and made some not so nice posts on it. It's horrible that that goes on. She's even said she knows that she not the only one who said person has done this too, and it's a regular poster. I know who it is, I think. 

It's not a nice place over there. I'm constantly paranoid and searching "Otherside" to see if anyones said anything. So far, not yet.

Edit-Wow, stay away from that place.



(And I very much doubt the bath salts are the stuff that you put in your bathwater to make it smell nice)

----------


## Evo1114

Yeah, I will probably still go on there because I have a couple (2) friends I talk to over there.  But man oh man.  Every thread either turns into a trolling thread or a 'funny' gif thread.  I very rarely see a thread full of serious responses.  EVERYTHING gets derailed.  

No offense to anybody HERE, but I think the main problem is that it has become heavily overrun with teenagers.  Many of whom THINK they have social anxiety but they really don't.  If I want advice on something, as a 33-year old, I'd rather somebody with a little more experience give their input than some 19 year old trying to be funny with a stupid gif.  With that being said, I rarely ask for advice with anything.  I offer advice all the time and it quickly gets buried and I highly doubt it ever even gets noticed.  Some people post so much nonsense that I don't understand how it is even possible for them to have social anxiety.  They are just there to be 'popular' because they are probably incredibly annoying in real life...I don't get how so many people fall for that either.

Edit:  I just want to be clear, I'm not saying that ALL younger people are this way.  There are probably more younger people than not on there that I consider to be sincere, it's just that the largest portion of annoying people are around that age range.

----------


## Fizzy Doom

> Yeah, I will probably still go on there because I have a couple (2) friends I talk to over there.  But man oh man.  Every thread either turns into a trolling thread or a 'funny' gif thread.  I very rarely see a thread full of serious responses.  EVERYTHING gets derailed.  
> 
> No offense to anybody HERE, but I think the main problem is that it has become heavily overrun with teenagers.  Many of whom THINK they have social anxiety but they really don't.  If I want advice on something, as a 33-year old, I'd rather somebody with a little more experience give their input than some 19 year old trying to be funny with a stupid gif.  With that being said, I rarely ask for advice with anything.  I offer advice all the time and it quickly gets buried and I highly doubt it ever even gets noticed.  Some people post so much nonsense that I don't understand how it is even possible for them to have social anxiety.  They are just there to be 'popular' because they are probably incredibly annoying in real life...I don't get how so many people fall for that either.
> 
> Edit:  I just want to be clear, I'm not saying that ALL younger people are this way.  There are probably more younger people than not on there that I consider to be sincere, it's just that the largest portion of annoying people are around that age range.



 
You should invite them over here via PM.

----------


## Hitgirl

No shit. And the thing is, they ban people for the oddest things. If I didn't know any better I'd say they were just trying to spare server space, but I'm not one to speculate

----------


## Chantellabella

> Maybe all I should really say is
> 
> "I just want to let you know I am getting sick of your attitudes. Maybe this time it was understandable, but many times in the past, it wasn't, and it really isn't necessary. You know when you said you didn't think I should get a pilots license judging by the way I drive, yeah well I didn't find that funny at all. It actually really hurt my feelings and pissed me off most of the day."



I think this is being honest and straight forward. Telling someone that they hurt you is probably the best way to handle hurt. It gets it out in the open. I know so many people who instead of just saying those words will retaliate with passive aggressiveness, bitterness and "troll-like" behavior. 

Attitudes do hurt. And it does hurt worse, when others don't understand what you're trying to say. 

I think you're on the right track by talking to others and to your mother. Just find people who honestly care about you. That means finding out where your support and friends are. 

As for "the other place" I found friends there, but the ones who really matter, have come here.  ::):  I tend to stay here and not go other places, because when I struggle as it sounds you're doing right now...............well, I want to have friends around to support and encourage me. 

That's what I get here.

----------


## Hitgirl

Oh and I want to add this: There's a way to deal with trolls and flamers on that site. Just stand your ground and show them you're not bothered by what they're doing. They'll back off if you show you'll go toe to toe and won't take they're BS. You may get your account flagged with that personal attacks rule, but you have to do what to do. 

   Alot of people troll there because they know SA suffers tend to be on the sensitive side as well. I got this douche named "random man" banned for just being pure flamer. That's a good thing about the site, if they see someone fucking about like that, they'll just ban him outright.  But it doesn't sound like you had real trolls, unsympathetic d~bags, and sometimes, that's much worse because it isn't bannable.   

That's just my extra 2 cents.  ::):

----------


## compulsive

About the car anyway, you really need to make a budget and plan what will my monthly payments be if I buy a car at an estimated $xx and an interest rate of? xxx. 
How much of a loan could I afford?

There are great online calculators you can use for loans. Rather than doing it yourself. Just find the banks interest rate, the amount and plug it in the calculator online. Perhaps your bank even has a loan calculator. 

Are you working now? Because you would need a job for the bank to accept a loan application. 

The only way you will convince your mom about a loan is :

- insurance plan
- budget plan for car loan

----------


## Chieve

Sorry I don't know how to quote by phone, but yeah, there are. I know mines not serious but I definitely noticed that more serious issues at pushes aside while the silly ones aren't. I mean, I would consider mine kind of silly, but i just wanted to vent.

And yeah thanks all, yeah ill try been more direct next time, attitudes get to me...and I should be more direct then fight with her on something I don't really care about.

The only reason ill argue back is because i don't want my posts to be misinterpreted because people tried to troll my post...ill admit it was a long most and I could see others reading the response if they wanted to help...

That's crazy someone actually stalked you. I heard that happened to another member too, I can't believe there are actually people like that on that site.

----------


## Antidote

> Wow, that's horrible! I wouldn't answer the post, I agree with antidote, just report any of the assholes on there, and leave it. The mods will eventually get round to sorting it. Hopefully. There's only one of them at the mo. Even the mods have made a bit of a run for it. =/
> 
> Antidote, the bit in bold, I heard tehuti saying someone was doing something like that to her, making comments about her in the "whats bothering you" and "unpopular opinions thread" all because she was too anxious to reply to somebodies PM. That person even impersonated her and made a duplicate account and made some not so nice posts on it. It's horrible that that goes on. She's even said she knows that she not the only one who said person has done this too, and it's a regular poster. I know who it is, I think.



Yes I read about that too. I didn't know this user also made a duplicate account just to harass her though. Everyone who gave me a hard time were people I knew well so it was a different situation for me. I gave them a hard time too because I felt affronted and I didn't want to feel like I was walking on eggshells for fear of what they may think. So I adopted a rule with myself to put my comfort first, and to ignore them and post like they're not even there. I still have upscaled my privacy though because most people don't deserve to know much about my life. I had to learn that the hard way because by default I'm too trusting and don't anticipate people turning on me.  





> Yeah, I will probably still go on there because I have a couple (2) friends I talk to over there.  But man oh man.  Every thread either turns into a trolling thread or a 'funny' gif thread.  I very rarely see a thread full of serious responses.



I am SO sick of the obnoxious, mocking gifs.

----------


## takethebiscuit

SAS is trolled on a regular basis by women haters and people whose intention is to upset people, bully people and make other people feel as bad as they feel. 

I see no evidence that the mods on SAS receive any support from admin which makes policing the trolls hard. It's not just a few trolls over on SAS. There are communities of trolls who actively and deliberately attack SAS on a regular basis. 

I would strongly advise members of this site to be very careful on SAS and not take any "odd" replies that they might get to their posts seriously. Should you feel you are being trolled on SAS, let their admins and mods know and, if necessary, leave SAS. 

It annoys me that people who need support for their efforts to overcome their anxiety are instead getting this trolling crap on SAS.

----------


## Hitgirl

> SAS is trolled on a regular basis by women haters and people whose intention is to upset people, bully people and make other people feel as bad as they feel. 
> 
> I see no evidence that the mods on SAS receive any support from admin which makes policing the trolls hard. It's not just a few trolls over on SAS. There are communities of trolls who actively and deliberately attack SAS on a regular basis. 
> 
> I would strongly advise members of this site to be very careful on SAS and not take any "odd" replies that they might get to their posts seriously. Should you feel you are being trolled on SAS, let their admins and mods know and, if necessary, leave SAS. 
> 
> It annoys me that people who need support for their efforts to overcome their anxiety are instead getting this trolling crap on SAS.



Yeah I could probably make a list of the major trolls on that site, but I'd rather not. 

The main thing is, that site is just plain depressing sometimes. One of the suicide threads posted there actually gave me a nightmare. That was another reason for my ban. SAS was a good idea, but some people just abusing it. And on another note, I saw one of the better mods left saying "I'm done with SAS". Very dissapointing. I can't imagine how that site will function with only two mods, but that's their problem, not mines I guess.

----------


## Evo1114

Agree with the above.  

I don't really need too much help with anything, but if I ever did need any help, I certainly wouldn't bother asking for it over there.  I have a friend on there who asked a legitimate question about something she was feeling incredibly anxious about and out of about 20 responses, maybe 2 were not sarcastic.  I think the female posters are treated horrendously over there.  I don't know if they need a female mod over there or what could be done.

I think it is more of a website to try and become popular than it is to actually find assistance and to assist others in need.  Yesterday there was this joke thread praising a user over there...I made a sarcastic joke going against the grain and I got jumped on by everybody.  Lol.  Since I'm not part of the clique, I guess I wasn't allowed to make a joke.  ???  If people feel the need to advertise themselves with thread after thread seeking attention, they damn well better be prepared for some detractors...even though I was joking.  If you aren't part of that teenage clique over there, you better not even bother posting.  I'll still try and help people...I know there are definitely some people who are genuinely on there to seek help and I'll continue to try and help where I can.  

It's sad that you could have somebody who is suicidal because of their struggles and then have this large troll clique with these joke responses or putting the poster down.  Besides, you know not everybody will come out and say 'I'm thinking of killing myself', but you kind of have to think that people might feel that way if they don't get the help that they came on such a website for.  

What kind of person is somebody to troll people on a mental help forum anyways?  Yikes.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> SAS is trolled on a regular basis by women haters and people whose intention is to upset people, bully people and make other people feel as bad as they feel. 
> 
> *I see no evidence that the mods on SAS receive any support from admin which makes policing the trolls hard*. It's not just a few trolls over on SAS. There are communities of trolls who actively and deliberately attack SAS on a regular basis. 
> 
> I would strongly advise members of this site to be very careful on SAS and not take any "odd" replies that they might get to their posts seriously. Should you feel you are being trolled on SAS, let their admins and mods know and, if necessary, leave SAS. 
> 
> It annoys me that people who need support for their efforts to overcome their anxiety are instead getting this trolling crap on SAS.




Just wanted to point out in your post. It isn't the moderators (who are trying the best they can to moderate the best they can giving what they've got). It's the trolls and lack of admins helping and supporting the community through the time and figuring out how to stop it, that keeps it going. 

Don't be afraid to speak up on the site about the issues, even if it's a polite message on "contact us" at the bottom of the page to the site and telling admins how you feel. 

Re @ hitgirl yeah, it might be best not to name those names we don't need them finding us over here :-)

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I don't know if they need a female mod over there or what could be done.



I agree female mods are needed on there (only 2 mods atm even on the site). It needs to be a balance of at least 5 moderators, really.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> Just wanted to point out in your post. It isn't the moderators (who are trying the best they can to moderate the best they can giving what they've got). It's the trolls and lack of admins helping and supporting the community through the time and figuring out how to stop it, that keeps it going. 
> 
> Don't be afraid to speak up on the site about the issues, even if it's a polite message on "contact us" at the bottom of the page to the site and telling admins how you feel. 
> 
> Re @ hitgirl yeah, it might be best not to name those names we don't need them finding us over here :-)



You're right. It's like a troll's playground on SAS at the moment. It's got to be hard for the mods to deal with the trolls when they get no admin support and the trolls are organised rather than simply being one or two angry jerks with spare time on their hands.

----------


## Hitgirl

> You should invite them over here via PM.



I discussed this with one of the good users from that site, but we need either a list of people that are cleared to invite or a list of d-bags. I know it might seem mean and cliquey, but the users who would make the list not to be cleared to invite probably don't even have SA anyway. That's just my personal opinion, but it's probably not that far from the truth either.





> Agree with the above.
> 
> I don't really need too much help with anything, but if I ever did need any help, I certainly wouldn't bother asking for it over there. I have a friend on there who asked a legitimate question about something she was feeling incredibly anxious about and out of about 20 responses, maybe 2 were not sarcastic. I think the female posters are treated horrendously over there. I don't know if they need a female mod over there or what could be done.
> 
> I think it is more of a website to try and become popular than it is to actually find assistance and to assist others in need. Yesterday there was this joke thread praising a user over there...I made a sarcastic joke going against the grain and I got jumped on by everybody. Lol. Since I'm not part of the clique, I guess I wasn't allowed to make a joke. ??? If people feel the need to advertise themselves with thread after thread seeking attention, they damn well better be prepared for some detractors...even though I was joking. If you aren't part of that teenage clique over there, you better not even bother posting. I'll still try and help people...I know there are definitely some people who are genuinely on there to seek help and I'll continue to try and help where I can.
> 
> It's sad that you could have somebody who is suicidal because of their struggles and then have this large troll clique with these joke responses or putting the poster down. Besides, you know not everybody will come out and say 'I'm thinking of killing myself', but you kind of have to think that people might feel that way if they don't get the help that they came on such a website for.
> 
> What kind of person is somebody to troll people on a mental help forum anyways? Yikes.



Pretty much all this. And some users there are just plain toxic. I even witnessed a guy one egging on a suicide from another user. Unbelievable. But I wouldn't be surprised at anything from some of the worst users on that site. It's a shame.

It's definitely not the support site they claim. They'd have to do a clean sweep of some of the "regulars" for that to happen. Some of them only visit to troll the site and flame other users.

----------


## Muffin

I dont think a public list is needed.I trust the moderators and admins here know who most of the trolls are and with help from us pm ing them. they can ban their asses xD

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I am SO sick of the obnoxious, mocking gifs.



This. I was linked to the site a while ago so I decided to browse and see if I'd missed anything important since leaving. As somebody else mentioned, every thread seems to get derailed. How can SA sufferers feel comfortable posting when you can't tell if the majority of the replies are mocking you or not? One of the threads I clicked on had four gifs on the first page. Come on, there's a time and a place for that. 




> What kind of person is somebody to troll people on a mental help forum anyways?  Yikes.



Right? Trolls are bad enough as it is, but they can do some serious harm on a mental health forum. It's not just fun and games when you may literally be dealing with peoples lives. 




> I even witnessed a guy one egging on a suicide from another user. Unbelievable. But I wouldn't be surprised at anything from some of the worst users on that site. It's a shame.



That's absolutely sickening  ::\: . I hope you reported them.

----------


## Otherside

> I discussed this with one of the good users from that site, but we need either a list of people that are cleared to invite or a list of d-bags. I know it might seem mean and cliquey, but the users who would make the list not to be cleared to invite probably don't even have SA anyway. That's just my personal opinion, but it's probably not that far from the truth either.
> 
> It's definitely not the support site they claim. They'd have to do a clean sweep of some of the "regulars" for that to happen. Some of them only visit to troll the site and flame other users.







> I dont think a public list is needed.I trust the moderators and admins here know who most of the trolls are and with help from us pm ing them. they can ban their asses xD



It seems to be a regular that is stalking Tehuti, for example. A lot of the regulars seem to have been banned though, people who it really would have surprised me had they been trolls in any way, shape or form. 

I don't know about the list, though. There's a user on here who I don't particularly like much and I don't get on with, but I get the feeling that the mods/admins here aren't gonna put up with any sort of trolling BS. I got banned over there for advertising this site and I pretty much gave the web address to anyone who asked. Most of who I didn't know. But, we get on. 

On another note, I can deal with GIF's on the threads that aren't serious, the "last post wins" thread or "the banned game" or any of the other ones that were obviously not serious threads. But when it comes to put a mocking GIF on a thread that's pretty serious...I don't think that's okay.

----------


## Hitgirl

> That's absolutely sickening . I hope you reported them.



I did, but as usual, they locked it way too late. I almost know the user saw it. I would hope that someone actually thinking of comitting suicide wouldn't post there anyway because the thread is more likely to be mocked with a "in before the lock" gif or have a user egging them on than the user actually getting some help. The mods there say they follow up on users that post such threads, but I have no idea how they'd do it and rather they could they even help on time.

I guess they lock those for a reason though.





> It seems to be a regular that is stalking Tehuti, for example. A lot of the regulars seem to have been banned though, people who it really would have surprised me had they been trolls in any way, shape or form. 
> 
> I don't know about the list, though. There's a user on here who I don't particularly like much and I don't get on with, but I get the feeling that the mods/admins here aren't gonna put up with any sort of trolling BS. I got banned over there for advertising this site and I pretty much gave the web address to anyone who asked. Most of who I didn't know. But, we get on. 
> 
> On another note, I can deal with GIF's on the threads that aren't serious, the "last post wins" thread or "the banned game" or any of the other ones that were obviously not serious threads. But when it comes to put a mocking GIF on a thread that's pretty serious...I don't think that's okay.



Well this may come off as mean, but there's a few users there I wouldn't want to touch this site with a 10 ft poll. And they're not necessarily  trolls either. But all their threads start with "women don't like a certain freature", followed by users saying "not all women distain those things", to the OP giving more and more reasons why women don't like him and why he and no one will ever get better. It's never ending. And more importantly, it has little to do with SAD. I would mention that one claims to lack hair, but that's probably be saying to much. :;): 

I agree with the sentiments that some users are just there to attention seek though. That's not so bad except for those users are usually not very supportive and are very quick to jump on other users that may need help. It's slowly becoming like any other forum which is not good.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I did, but as usual, they locked it way too late. I almost know the user saw it. I would hope that someone actually thinking of comitting suicide wouldn't post there anyway because the thread is more likely to be mocked with a "in before the lock" gif or have a user egging them on than the user actually getting some help. The mods there say they follow up on users that post such threads, but I have no idea how they'd do it and rather they could they even help on time.
> 
> I guess they lock those for a reason though.
> 
> Well this may come off as mean, but there's a few users there I wouldn't want to touch this site with a 10 ft poll. And they're not necessarily  trolls either. But all their threads start with "women don't like a certain freature", followed by users saying "not all women distain those things", to the OP giving more and more reasons why women don't like him and why he and no one will ever get better. It's never ending. And more importantly, it has little to do with SAD. I would mention that one claims to lack hair, but that's probably be saying to much.
> 
> I agree with the sentiments that some users are just there to attention seek though. That's not so bad except for those users are usually not very supportive and are very quick to jump on other users that may need help. It's slowly becoming like any other forum which is not good.



Many of the users on SAS who won't stop with the "women don't like a certain feature" threads are actually trolls. It's not so much causing arguments for those trolls. They want to upset people, make people feel as bad as they do and hit out in anger at women. I strongly advise against getting into any kind of debate or discussion with those posters because nothing is going to change their minds and they have very short fuses. Those trolls also abuse people's photos that they find online so be very careful what information you give out when posting on threads started by those trolls.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I did, but as usual, they locked it way too late. I almost know the user saw it. I would hope that someone actually thinking of comitting suicide wouldn't post there anyway because the thread is more likely to be mocked with a "in before the lock" gif or have a user egging them on than the user actually getting some help. The mods there say they follow up on users that post such threads, but I have no idea how they'd do it and rather they could they even help on time.
> 
> I guess they lock those for a reason though.
> 
> Well this may come off as mean, but there's a few users there I wouldn't want to touch this site with a 10 ft poll. And they're not necessarily  trolls either. But all their threads start with "women don't like a certain freature", followed by users saying "not all women distain those things", to the OP giving more and more reasons why women don't like him and why he and no one will ever get better. It's never ending. And more importantly, it has little to do with SAD. I would mention that one claims to lack hair, but that's probably be saying to much.
> 
> I agree with the sentiments that some users are just there to attention seek though. That's not so bad except for those users are usually not very supportive and are very quick to jump on other users that may need help. It's slowly becoming like any other forum which is not good.



Many of the users on SAS who won't stop with the "women don't like a certain feature" threads are actually trolls. It's not so much causing arguments for those trolls. They want to upset people, make people feel as bad as they do and hit out in anger at women. I strongly advise against getting into any kind of debate or discussion with those posters because nothing is going to change their minds and they have very short fuses. Those trolls also abuse people's photos that they find online so be very careful what information you give out when posting on threads started by those trolls.

----------


## WineKitty

SAS gets a lot of traffic, albeit not the good kind, which is why many people, including yours truly, still go there.  But while I get drawn into some negative crap, I try to not open the usual trolling threads.  It's gotten so there isn't even any serious discussion on the society and culture section which used to have some truly great analytical debates at one time, years ago.  It was one of the best sections back then.  I probably just need to stop going there.  You can also get banned for merely mentioning this site and I haven't trusted the PM system over there in years since a former mod admitted to getting into people's emails (although it was before VBulletin).

----------


## Otherside

I just took a lot. How long before I wanted to wallop someone...

1...2...Happened.

What annoys me is how self-centered everyone is there. Okay, so everyone needs to vent and I've done it on here, but if you're gonna vent, don't reply to other peoples threads with "This is why I have it worse than you. You should be grateful for what you have."

I'm half tempted to just start a thread on why I hate men and they obviously don't have anxiety because they're all big and strong and confident and outgoing and loud and shit... See how the white knights like it...

----------


## Monotony

> I just took a lot. How long before I wanted to wallop someone...
> 
> 1...2...Happened.
> 
> What annoys me is how self-centered everyone is there. Okay, so everyone needs to vent and I've done it on here, but if you're gonna vent, don't reply to other peoples threads with "This is why I have it worse than you. You should be grateful for what you have."
> 
> *I'm half tempted to just start a thread on why I hate men and they obviously don't have anxiety because they're all big and strong and confident and outgoing and loud and shit... See how the white knights like it...*



Do it  :Rofl:

----------


## Otherside

SAS just got a new admin. The Dark Knight. So that means...no mods!!!! Brilliant!!!

----------


## BlueLace

Admins are just tagging them as admins. How pathetic. LOL.

Jones and Neo are also admins now. Basically the admins are hiding and appointing mods as admins cos people are complaining about no admin presents. Having a bunch of random mods as admins banning whenever they want on there choices? Does anyone else see a problem with this?  

What happened to Penny and Brandt?

----------


## Koalafan

Yea it kind of sucks to see just how fast the site has [BEEP] bombed since the new mod system was rammed through. Ive gone back a couple of times and the site is just in such a sad state...kind of weird knowing that not too long ago that was a site I considered home and was a great place  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> Admins are just tagging them as admins. How pathetic. LOL.
> 
> Jones and Neo are also admins now. Basically the admins are hiding and appointing mods as admins cos people are complaining about no admin presents. Having a bunch of random mods as admins banning whenever they want on there choices? Does anyone else see a problem with this?  
> 
> What happened to Penny and Brandt?



Not there anymore. Neo left too. He made a goodbye post on a thread a couple weeks back, and told everyone the name of his user account. He was demodded soon after, I think. So is he still on there then?

I don't see how this is going to solve things though. The admins solution over there to overworked mods...make them admins. I'm sure that comes with even more work. What a great idea. Why didn't anyone think of it before??? I'm going to have to send SAS some flowers and congratulate them on there genius there.

Meh, I suppose they can ban IP's now.

----------


## BlueLace

> Not there anymore. Neo left too. He made a goodbye post on a thread a couple weeks back, and told everyone the name of his user account. He was demodded soon after, I think. So is he still on there then?
> 
> I don't see how this is going to solve things though. The admins solution over there to overworked mods...make them admins. I'm sure that comes with even more work. What a great idea. Why didn't anyone think of it before??? I'm going to have to send SAS some flowers and congratulate them on there genius there.
> 
> Meh, I suppose they can ban IP's now.



Neo is now an admin. I use that term loosely. They must of tagged them all. People was bitching saying no admin presents so they are giving moderators admin tags to try to please everyone. When really they can't do anything like tech support and major changes and board rule changes. Don't think it's the moderators fault but I pity them being used by the site owner.. Well the owner of the forum isn't any help and collecting cash.

----------


## Otherside

> Neo is now an admin. I use that term loosely. They must of tagged them all. People was bitching saying no admin presents so they are giving moderators admin tags to try to please everyone. When really they can't do anything like tech support and major changes and board rule changes. Don't think it's the moderators fault but I pity them being used by the site owner.. Well the owner of the forum isn't any help and collecting cash.



I don't blame the mods. They're doing the best in a bad situation. Admin seems to be ignoring them, hasn't posted on the site since November or so....Why hasn't that site completley fallen to pieces yet? The SAS account seems to post as admin when there's a crisis and it looks like everyones gonna riot, but they seem to be ignoring the site. They forgot to pay flashchat the other day. That did not go down well at all.

----------


## BlueLace

> I don't blame the mods. They're doing the best in a bad situation. Admin seems to be ignoring them, hasn't posted on the site since November or so....Why hasn't that site completley fallen to pieces yet? The SAS account seems to post as admin when there's a crisis and it looks like everyones gonna riot, but they seem to be ignoring the site. They forgot to pay flashchat the other day. That did not go down well at all.



They are being *USED*!!! The admins aren't just using them but the whole forum. It's meant to be a support site and they don't even care it's slowly crashing down. They have a huge base the reason it hasn't crashed all the way. I hope chat members gave them some big [BEEP] for not paying chat. LOL. I also wish members find the site here too.

----------


## Trendsetter

I'd wish for those who really need assistance with anxiety/mental illness to find this site instead of making the big mistake of going to SAS. That place is just crowded with bitter woman haters and sex-starved trolls. AxS really goes more into detail many different mental health issues than SAS, whose sole intention was for assistance in social anxiety.

----------


## WintersTale

That's why I asked to be banned. It's turned into a terrible site, the trolls are running rampant.

----------


## Otherside

> They are being *USED*!!! The admins aren't just using them but the whole forum. It's meant to be a support site and they don't even care it's slowly crashing down. They have a huge base the reason it hasn't crashed all the way. I hope chat members gave them some big [BEEP] for not paying chat. LOL. I also wish members find the site here too.



I got banned for mentioning this place so I threw up a fuss and one of the mods posted here. It might be free, but for every post we make there, admin gets paid. For every bit of traffic, for every lurker, they get profit. All those adverts about the Mun who discovered how to get rid of wrinkles? Paid for those too. The sites clean, there's no viruses or malware or any javas that aren't from amazon or google (someone worried about that today...so I scanned the site to see if there was one). I'd like to know what 68 odd cookies are doing on my laptop though, duplicated, and under two different web addresses (one with www, one without). I don't hÃ¡ček a problem with cookies, and this site uses them too, most sites do. But 68 seems excessive, and under two web addresses and duplicated is taking the pis.

----------


## BlueLace

delete

----------


## WintersTale

I still believe that the new Admins were part of a group that would sell our information to companies for profit. They will never live that down.

----------


## Monotony

> I still believe that the new Admins were part of a group that would sell our information to companies for profit. They will never live that down.



That would explain all the Viagara and other dick related spam emails I've been getting the last couple of months.

----------


## Otherside

> Eh, I feel kind of responsible for that because I asked you about...something.  And then you responded and then got banned.  Sorry about that!!!  I see that you're back.  I have mixed feelings about going there.  Because I do see people genuinely wanting advice or just expressing a lot of sadness, they need decent people there.  But on the other hand, it's such a toxic environment.  I do want to spend less time there.



Its not your fault. I'm back on now, and I've asked them what is up with the cookies and why they posted here. It wouldn't surprise me if they ban me rather than answer,

----------


## Antidote

> That would explain all the Viagara and other dick related spam emails I've been getting the last couple of months.



Hmm, yes. That's why I changed the email account I had registered with sas to the trashy one I only use for sites I don't trust / have potential to spam me. Sadly I don't trust sas at all anymore.

I do wonder how the regular forum users over there can tolerate all the trolls. I don't see most of them complaining. I think maybe they don't notice it as much? I think coming here and going there.. there's such a huge contrast that sas seems repugnant now.

----------


## Otherside

> Hmm, yes. That's why I changed the email account I had registered with sas to the trashy one I only use for sites I don't trust / have potential to spam me. Sadly I don't trust sas at all anymore.



Good idea. Even better, I'm just gonna set it to a mailinator account...

----------


## WintersTale

Yeah, I think I used a throwaway account for SAS. Can't remember. It might have been my old email account.

I wouldn't trust Drew to save my life. It was just a money making site, they don't care about helping people get better at all.

----------


## Ironman

> Its not your fault. I'm back on now, and I've asked them what is up with the cookies and why they posted here. It wouldn't surprise me if they ban me rather than answer,



They posted here?

----------


## WintersTale

Drew is not a member of this site, is he? 

If so, I'm going again.

----------


## Trendsetter

> They posted here?







> Drew is not a member of this site, is he? 
> 
> If so, I'm going again.



Maybe she's referring to that time Neo came on here and posted on her blog.  :Confused:

----------


## Otherside

> They posted here?







> Drew is not a member of this site, is he? 
> 
> If so, I'm going again.







> Maybe she's referring to that time Neo came on here and posted on her blog.



Neo posted on my blog with why I had been banned over on SAS. I went on and asked them today why they did that. I got this in reply from him.





> Your ban, as with most bans, was a result of accumulations of guideline violations (which you admit to doing).
> 
> Also I didn't 'follow you onto another site', I just happened to be on the site browsing and saw your blog. Since you were trashing me and moderation here in general, I was compelled to give an explanation, which was in hindsight hasty and for which i was fairly pinged for on that site.



Neo's been banned though, and I don't think Drew is here. Don't worry. Ive spoken to Ventura about this, she's been pretty clear that the SAS mods don't get to do modding on here.

----------


## WintersTale

Neo is not so bad. I'm not talking about the new Mods, like The Dark Knight, or Neo. 

I actually feel bad for the new mods, if they are still modding. Drew really ruined the atmosphere for them, and made it impossible to moderate SAS. It's not like when Ventura and Neptunus were moderating.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

I am not nor ever was a active member on SAS an all but 300 posts since 2005.  When Drew bought SAS I felt uncomfortable and felt as soon as the site got big enough he would sell it. The site was all about growing it out.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

> Drew is not a member of this site, is he? 
> 
> If so, I'm going again.



The money hungry fool doesn't even login to SAS. I wouldn't worry about him here. lmfao.

----------


## WintersTale

I just feel sad that the site turned into what it did. It's not the same site I joined in 2007.

Drew should just close it, instead of letting it rot like that. When a tree rots, you cut it down.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

http://socialanxietyhelp.myfreeforum...p?t=22&start=0






> This is a forum run by us, for us, unlike SAS, which is run by a guy who treats it like a business, so please, let us self-regulate.




Anxiety space wasn't the first SAS rivalry site but hopefully this anxiety site is the best.

----------


## Trendsetter

> http://socialanxietyhelp.myfreeforum...p?t=22&start=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiety space wasn't the first SAS rivery site but hopefully this anxiety site is the best.



Wow, that place is pretty inactive

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

> Wow, that place is pretty inactive



Poorly made on one of those free forums. It was annoying to try to get used to. Vbulletin is way more user friendly.The site didn't have a .com url, or anything. I think only 50 people joined the forum.

----------


## Koalafan

Until Drew steps down or hands over the site to someone else the site is going to continue to tumble  ::(: . He should hand over the site to someone who CARES about the site and doesnt just see it as a business oppurtunity. But, sadly I dont think thats going to happen  :Rain: :

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

> I just feel sad that the site turned into what it did. It's not the same site I joined in 2007.
> 
> Drew should just close it, instead of letting it rot like that. When a tree rots, you cut it down.



Dude. Why would he close it down? The site makes MEGA $$$$ Even if the tree is rotting it's giving out spoiled apples that he can make even more profit off of. *SAS is all about quantity not quality.* People like Drew don't care about other people. They just care about the money and the image.

----------


## WintersTale

Ventura showed me that site a while back, but I'm really glad this place has gotten more active. Almost 900 members.

A pretty active forum I belong to has 2,000. If this forum gets to that point, it has been a success story. Who needs all the members that SAS has? Most of them are trolls or banned members now.

----------


## Otherside

> http://socialanxietyhelp.myfreeforum...p?t=22&start=0
> 
> Anxiety space wasn't the first SAS rivalry site but hopefully this anxiety site is the best.



Ventura showed me that site too. Looks inactive though. There was another one that's cropped up that SAS made that Trendsetter told me about. Don't know if it's _technically_ a rivalry site, but anyone who knows the SAS of today should know why it was made.

http://affs.forumotion.com/

It'd has a total of 12 members.





> Dude. Why would he close it down? The site makes MEGA $$$$ Even if the tree is rotting it's giving out spoiled apples that he can make even more profit off of. *SAS is all about quantity not quality.* People like Drew don't care about other people. They just care about the money and the image.



Apparently, it's had over a million unique visitors, every time someone posts, money in the bank.  Plus the high number of visitors mean an advertising oppurtunity. Amazon advertise on there, there's a lot of mainstream brands advertising on there. Everytime someone clicks on one of those ads...he's paid. 





> Ventura showed me that site a while back, but I'm really glad this place has gotten more active. Almost 900 members.
> 
> A pretty active forum I belong to has 2,000. If this forum gets to that point, it has been a success story.* Who needs all the members that SAS has? Most of them are trolls or banned members now.*



Well, this place is growing. It's not as active as SAS was, but half the threads on there are currently about sex. SAS is too big. That's half the problem.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I've sorta "looked the other way" whilst viewing this thread, I really wasn't going to comment as I don't wan't to come off as bitter or "not moving on" from the situation just because.... I was so "involved".  There has been a few off springs from SAS. (I don't think anxiety space is a riverly site) just another place to get support, like the other following sites (antidote made the list awhile back).

As for "SA' forums go there is a lot of different sites. Different sites have different resources, take the good with the bad so to speak. 

Also remember we are branched out to more then just an SA forum.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/
http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/social-anxiety-forum/
http://socialanxietyforums.com/

British SA forums:
http://www.social-anxiety.org.uk/
http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/
http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=28
http://www.thebeatingsocialanxietyto...orumId=3038892
http://www.brightonanxietyforum.com/
http://socialphobiaireland.crazyfrui...anxiety-forums
http://www.sascotland.co.uk/

General / other mental health forums:
http://anxietyspace.com/
http://anxietyzone.com
http://www.mentalhealthforum.net/forum/forum44.html
http://www.anxietytribe.com/
http://www.psychforums.com/social-ph...opic97648.html
http://www.healthyplace.com/forum/an...ocial-anxiety/
http://www.ofear.com/
http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum....ab-socialanxty
https://blueboard.anu.edu.au/
http://anxietyforum.net/forum/forum.php?
http://forums.psychcentral.com/index.php
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/forum.php#anxiety-disorders
http://www.phobics-awareness.org/forum/forum.php
http://www.alonelylife.com/index.php

Small:
http://www.anxiety-support.org/
http://www.dailystrength.org/c/Agora...-Anxiety/forum
http://socialanxietythings.forumotion.com/
http://socialphobiaforums.com/forum.php
http://social-dynamix.com/blog/social-anxiety-forums/
http://www.social-anxiety.net/user/browse/
http://shadowanxphob.forumotion.com/
http://reticence.us/
http://www.livingwithanxiety.net/forum/index.php
http://anxietyvictims.proboards.com/index.cgi
http://socialanxietyhelp.myfreeforum.org/
http://sophie29.proboards.com/
http://www.anxiety-central.com/

Here is a list of forums from above I know were made inspired or "spin off" from sas:

http://anxietyvictims.proboards.com/index.cgi
http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/social-anxiety-forum/
http://socialanxietyforums.com/
http://socialphobiaforums.com/forum.php
http://reticence.us/
http://shadowanxphob.forumotion.com/  (Anxiety75 (who made this forum WAS a mod on SAS in 2007!!)
http://www.anxiety-support.org/ Another one made spin-off one a few popular members on SAS.
http://www.socialanxietysupportchat.com/   (spin-off of SAS chat room to a different group).
http://www.social-anxiety.net/  (old owners of SAS made this when they left)

http://socialanxietyhelp.myfreeforum.org/  - this was made when a moderator banned 20 members?   (before my sas mod days) it was a group of Canadian's (Which BTW I see you found anxityspace, welcome.. 

I'm sure there is more..

----------


## WintersTale

That's really interesting, Kay. Thanks for the links!  ::):  I'll have to check some of these sites out.

----------


## Total Eclipse

A lot of those boards aren't active (at least the "SAS inspired" ones), and some we have more members then. Some are cool themed though and have useful information.....  it's sad to see them die out.

----------


## Otherside

Isn't exactly trolling related, but I saw something somewhere that said something about the very very old SAS (like, before 2002 or something) containing a comic strip about a superhero that had SA? Anyone here who's been there since then?

----------


## WintersTale

You can ask Amo and MM, although I don't know why you would? Those are the only members that I know go back that far. 

I discovered the site in 2006, and joined in 2007, so that's how long I was around. I had been reading the site since December of 2006, and finally got up the nerve to join.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Isn't exactly trolling related, but I saw something somewhere that said something about the very very old SAS (like, before 2002 or something) containing a comic strip about a superhero that had SA? Anyone here who's been there since then?



That was back when the creator made the site.I have an SAS mug, actually.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> You can ask Amo and MM, although I don't know why you would? Those are the only members that I know go back that far. 
> 
> I discovered the site in 2006, and joined in 2007, so that's how long I was around. I had been reading the site since December of 2006, and finally got up the nerve to join.



I have been on SAS since I was 14.. but lurked it for yrs.

----------


## Sagan

I lurked there for many years before joining. All in all, and this is just my opinion, I don't think it's constructive to talk about SAS over here. But that's just my personal opinion. I am pretty much in read only mode over there, don't post there much anymore. But this is the frustration forum.

 Edit: If that's someones frustration then why not? I have come to respect AS to a high dagree. It is most supportive, with a very helpful and caring community. So. feel free to vent whatever frustrations you may be having about SAS. I know I have done my fair share of it in the past.

----------


## Denise

> I lurked there for many years before joining. All in all, and this is just my opinion, I don't think it's constructive to talk about SAS over here. But that's just my personal opinion. I am pretty much in read only mode over there, don't post there much anymore. But this is the frustration forum.
> 
>  Edit: If that's someones frustration then why not? I have come to respect AS to a high dagree. It is most supportive, with a very helpful and caring community. So. feel free to vent whatever frustrations you may be having about SAS. I know I have done my fair share of it in the past.



You could think of it as a way of Brainstorming all the possible things AxS should Not become  ::):

----------


## whiteman

I banned myself from that site because I couldn't deal with the biased moderation. Groups of members could attack my race and gender and they wouldn't get infractions, but I got infractions when I would defend my race and gender. Ultimately a member attacked my SA. You would think attacking someones SA on an SA site would be frowned upon on a *SA support site?* But I guess some people could get away with something so fundemental as not attacking  someones SA on an SA suppport site if they were "fashionable", if you know what I'm saying?

----------


## Otherside

I've only been there since 2012. I'm pretty new, I guess. But heck, with a lot of the older members banning themselves or being banned, I guess that makes me somewhat ancient. Still, look at the site then and look at the site now...there's a lot of difference.

----------


## whiteman

I think it's funny I get pitched [BEEP] for talking about SAS when this thread is four pages long and it wasn't started by me. There are people in this thread who have given me a hard time for talking about SAS and here they are talking about SAS-lol

----------


## WintersTale

^ Please don't insult other members here, thanks.

----------


## Otherside

> I think it's funny I get pitched [BEEP] for talking about SAS when this thread is four pages long and it wasn't started by me. There are people in this thread who have given me a hard time for talking about SAS and here they are talking about SAS-lol



Mate, this is because you go on and on and on, and then name members saying that they're supporting rape-culture or something. I didn't give you a hard time. I said you needed to let it go. That's all.

----------


## WintersTale

He does make a good point, in that this thread is unnecessary. 

I get tired of talking about SAS. I actually want to pretend that forum doesn't exist. It's a cesspool of terrible personalities and terrible people. All of the good people are migrating over here, if they know about it...the rest remain in the cesspool.

----------


## Otherside

> He does make a good point, in that this thread is unnecessary. 
> 
> I get tired of talking about SAS. I actually want to pretend that forum doesn't exist. It's a cesspool of terrible personalities and terrible people. All of the good people are migrating over here, if they know about it...the rest remain in the cesspool.



Yeah, I know. If you look at the place today, it's not the same place that I signed up to in the first place. I presume I'm one of the people that he's referring. Did I give him a "hard time"? No. I replied to a blog post he made and told him he needed to let it go, and we had some sort of conversation on that blog post. If he was pissed, he should have said something then, not left it until I comment on another thread that another user has made and end up with some sort of comment insinuating that I am some sort of hypocrite.

----------


## Total Eclipse

guuuyyyyyyyyyssssssss     :group hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> guuuyyyyyyyyyssssssss



That's why I love it here.  :Hug:  

I'm going to try that with my teens, Ventura. That was great and brought a smile to my face this morning. 

If you want to know the difference between the two boards, look at Ventura's post above.  ::): 



I also wanted to add something. Both boards are made up of roughly the same people. I've seen the people act totally different on each board. I wonder if it is because we make the effort to apologize, to be civil, to care about one another here. 

Just my two cents.  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

> Yeah, I know. If you look at the place today, it's not the same place that I signed up to in the first place. I presume I'm one of the people that he's referring. Did I give him a "hard time"? No. I replied to a blog post he made and told him he needed to let it go, and we had some sort of conversation on that blog post. If he was pissed, he should have said something then, not left it until I comment on another thread that another user has made and end up with some sort of comment insinuating that I am some sort of hypocrite.



Well, that's his flaw. But that doesn't make him a bad person.

I think part of the reason that I was so actively disliked on SAS was because I refused to see other people's POV. I would just talk over people, and people didn't like that. I can't help it, I have a strong personality on the internet. It's the polar opposite of my usual personality IRL, which is shy and withdrawn and insecure. 

I think a lot of people have insecurity issues, and feel the same way I feel, which is that they can be a social butterfly over the internet. Throwing insecurity and confidence in a weird mix, along with "anything goes", and you're bound to have people biting their heads off.

This place is better, because we have understanding mods, though. SAS was terrible, because people who didn't care about our well being took over, and even were part of the admin team. That's not what someone with a mental illness needs. Even my therapist told me to get off of there.

----------


## Otherside

> That's why I love it here.  
> 
> I'm going to try that with my teens, Ventura. That was great and brought a smile to my face this morning. 
> 
> If you want to know the difference between the two boards, look at Ventura's post above.



Okay, yeah, fair does. 

Sorry, I just have a suspicion that I'm one of the people that Whiteman means, and I just feel that is comment was kinda unfair. But, I'll let it go.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay, yeah, fair does. 
> 
> Sorry, I just have a suspicion that I'm one of the people that Whiteman means, and I just feel that is comment was kinda unfair. But, I'll let it go.



Well, I'm glad you're here. Who else understands all the weirdness of my comments?

You brought me cookies on my test thread.  ::): 

Sorry for the derailment. ............

----------


## WintersTale

> Well, I'm glad you're here. Who else understands all the weirdness of my comments?
> 
> You brought me cookies on my test thread. 
> 
> Sorry for the derailment. ............



Nothing weird about your comments, chant. You are your worst critic. 

*hugs*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nothing weird about your comments, chant. You are your worst critic. 
> 
> *hugs*



Thanks.  :Hug: 

Ok. Now I'm done derailing the thread. Sorry guys.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> .



 :Hug:   (((more hugs)))

----------


## whiteman

> Yeah, I know. If you look at the place today, it's not the same place that I signed up to in the first place. I presume I'm one of the people that he's referring. Did I give him a "hard time"? No. I replied to a blog post he made and told him he needed to let it go, and we had some sort of conversation on that blog post. If he was pissed, he should have said something then, not left it until I comment on another thread that another user has made and end up with some sort of comment insinuating that I am some sort of hypocrite.



I wasn't thinking about you or anyone in particular. I just thought it was funny that some of the same people who criticized me for talking about SAS were talking about SAS-lol.

----------


## Koalafan

Koala hugs all around  :Hug:   :koala:

----------


## whiteman

> *SAS is trolled on a regular basis by women haters* and people whose intention is to upset people, bully people and make other people feel as bad as they feel. 
> 
> I see no evidence that the mods on SAS receive any support from admin which makes policing the trolls hard. It's not just a few trolls over on SAS. There are communities of trolls who actively and deliberately attack SAS on a regular basis. 
> 
> Only women haters? No man haters?
> 
> I would strongly advise members of this site to be very careful on SAS and not take any "odd" replies that they might get to their posts seriously. Should you feel you are being trolled on SAS, let their admins and mods know and, if necessary, leave SAS. 
> 
> It annoys me that people who need support for their efforts to overcome their anxiety are instead getting this trolling crap on SAS.



It's only women haters?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> It's only women haters?



Yeah. SAS was trolled by a site called puahate (which is a group of men who hate women). They targeted SAS many times. Does it mean their was only women haters? No. But that group he's talking about linked SAS to target women. Other type of trolls were on their (which have been on and off the site for yrs...) It was hard to stop and being such a big forum...

----------


## whiteman

I didn't know that. Why did they target SAS of all places.

 I asked because there seem to be women on that site who hate men, nearly every post they write has something to do with hating men and they never get banned. Whereas men seem to get infractions for writing things that aren't even really sexist. For example, I got an infraction for saying every journal you ever read will have two things a mean and a standard deviation, cosmo won't but cosmo isn't a scientific journal and I got an infraction for that,(even though it's true) and I can think of several men who have been equal rights advocates who have been banned, but I can't think of a single women who hates men who has been banned. For example, I was called a pathetic individual by one woman and she wasn't banned. Another woman actually made fun of me because I have SA and she wasn't banned, even though the site is a SA suport site? There were multiple instances of women telling men they never get laid, on an SA support site, and they were never banned.
I thought the moderation was biased. One gender could say anything they wanted to about the other gender and the other gender couldn't defend themselves, but that was my experience. 


I know there were many men on that site who said negative things about women, but everyone of them seemed to get banned.

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ Some of them we were able to prove they were puahate trolls (etc,the posted on a thread on the site about how they were trolling x thread and "see how long it took for moderators to realize it). So, was SAS moderation harsh on gender "bashing" for a bit, yes. But it was because new users were joining very dodgy comments. 





> I was called a pathetic individual by one woman and she wasn't banned. Another woman actually made fun of me because I have SA and she wasn't banned, even though the site is a SA suport site? There were multiple instances of women telling men they never get laid, on an SA support site, and they were never banned.



Again, this wouldn't happen here. I'm sorry that happened, though =/

----------


## TheDarkness

As somewhat of a bystander, even I agree that SAS is terrible. Its one of the worse sites ive ever tried out, and if this is how they run the place, I doubt it will ever change. In fact, I believe its just a matter of time before someone really gets hurt over there. However. There is one thing I don`t understand. How come is that dreadful place is even mentioned here? I mean, yeah, the good people should unite under one roof. No doubt about it. But if so many people came here from SAS, its only a matter of times before the trolls start kicking in here as well. I mean, logically, they are aware of this place. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if many of them are already here, and have been here from the get go. You know, lurking in the shadows and stocking up on intel to share with their trolling buddies over at SAS. I would never point my finger at anyone this openly as it is distasteful, but I think that as this site grows, at some point the trolls will in fact come here openly. I mean, right now a troll is not likely to BS people here in an obvious way because they know their gonna get their asses handed to them quickly. Even the dumbest of trolls wouldn't make a lot of noise in a place that openly disses SAS. But, all and all, they know you, and you know them. I.. remember that when I was at SAS, at least ten trolls jumped on me (two of which were "mods"/privileged member), and over the dumbest shit. Not that they were particularly cleaver or anything, but they were in fact rather persistent in spreading their BS and getting other idiots to join them. Such are some of the darker ways of the net. 

What i`m trying to say is... idiots are bound to do something stupid. Its all a matter of how, and when. Though I hope that SAS eventually gets destroyed or runs outta doe before that. I may not have been too active lately, but when I am here, I am in fact rather enjoying this place  ::):

----------


## whiteman

What's a troll? Is it someone who says something to get a reaction?

----------


## Antidote

> Why did they target SAS of all places.



I honestly think it's because a lot of these aspiring pua's actually have SAD and poor success with women. Hence why they are drawn to pua sites in the first place. So when they wanted a place to troll the logical place to go was sas. 





> What i`m trying to say is... idiots are bound to do something stupid. Its all a matter of how, and when. Though I hope that SAS eventually gets destroyed or runs outta doe before that.



It's also a matter of having adequate moderation and not letting the site get too huge. SAS is too big for it's own good and is severely undermoderated. That's why it's turned into what it has. Smaller forums are nearly always better because they're more cohesive / there's a sense of unity. Like a town vs a huge city. I think this forum can afford to grow substantially though while still retaining it's community vibe.

----------


## TheDarkness

> What's a troll? Is it someone who says something to get a reaction?



Oh I`m not an expert on cyber bullying. But yeah I recon that what your  describing would qualify as a troll archetype for many people, as that  is a form of verbal harassment. 
Ive seen many trolls often pull out  the "freedom of expression card", trying to use that as a means to  "justify" mindless cruelty and public humiliation, as well as  intellectual mockery.
Some people buy that excuse, some people don`t.  So, all and all, I guess it depends who your asking. Some people will  tell you that people should be able to say whatever
they want at all  times, while as others may tell you that a person should be more  reserved/respectful in displaying their opinions. People call the ladder  on that one.

----------


## TheDarkness

> It's also a matter of having adequate moderation and not letting the site get too huge. SAS is too big for it's own good and is severely undermoderated. That's why it's turned into what it has. Smaller forums are nearly always better because they're more cohesive / there's a sense of unity. Like a town vs a huge city. I think this forum can afford to grow substantially though while still retaining it's community vibe.



Adequate moderation? yes. Though, as you said so yourself, one cannot get big, without attracting unwanted attention. No one is impenetrable. 
For now this place is indeed somewhat of a "town". I agree on that entirely. But given the high quality of remembers residing here, not to mention the fantastic jobs done by the mods and admins, 
I believe this can in fact turn into a city on day. Maybe not today. Maybe not tomorrow. But this place is too good/positive to be kept only among friends and invites. I`m not saying that your wrong.
This place is wonderful, as well are most of the people in it. But nothing in life ever remains in a constant state of stillness. History shows that peace is not something that survives forever.
But its all good. It will take a long time before trolls become a problem here. And i`m sure that even if the trolls in SAS ever/somehow declare "war" on this place, their answer will be well met.

----------


## Misssy

I think all the cookies were for tracking where we go on the internet etc. Doing market research on mentally ill people or something. 

There were advertisements that would "follow me" for in-patient clinics after I used the SAS site.

I agree with the other person who posted here that this site is more of a "town" and SAS is like a huge city.

----------


## Otherside

> I think all the cookies were for tracking where we go on the internet etc. Doing market research on mentally ill people or something. 
> 
> There were advertisements that would "follow me" for in-patient clinics after I used the SAS site.
> 
> I agree with the other person who posted here that this site is more of a "town" and SAS is like a huge city.



Did you use google? Google has something like this that tracks what your searching and gives you ads that are specilized to that. SAS has the google ads installed on it. It did bother me though that was shopping around to try and get my car repaired, and I kept getting car repair ads with places mentioned that were close to where I live. 

I don't think Cookies can track. They're files on your computer that allow the website to access information when you log in. EG) If you wanted to stay logged in, there will be a cookie that keeps you logged in. Or another cookie that tells them what your user ID is. The number of cookies they had on my computer though did bug me.

If they were to track what they were doing on the internet, they'd have to have installed some kind of software onto your computer. SAS is virus clean, but if you think there is something on there, it should come up on a virus scan.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh I`m not an expert on cyber bullying. But yeah I recon that what your  describing would qualify as a troll archetype for many people, as that  is a form of verbal harassment. 
> Ive seen many trolls often pull out  the "freedom of expression card", trying to use that as a means to  "justify" mindless cruelty and public humiliation, as well as  intellectual mockery.
> Some people buy that excuse, some people don`t.  So, all and all, I guess it depends who your asking. Some people will  tell you that people should be able to say whatever
> they want at all  times, while as others may tell you that a person should be more  reserved/respectful in displaying their opinions. People call the ladder  on that one.



Ugh, I have "freedom of speech" and I can say what I like, but there are still certain things that would be stupid to say in certain situations. I can't walk into an airport and say "Bomb", for example. The same is probably true of America. You would most likely get arrested for doing so. It's probably not wise to scream out swear words in a catholic church, it's probably not best to go and tell an ill hospital patient that you wish "they'd hurry up and just die already and stop wasting our taxes." There's manners too. And politeness. That's a biggy, really. We could all say what we wish, but where would that get us in real life? We could loose our jobs if we caused to much of a ruckus in the workplace by insulting everyone. Therefore, I am not for this freedom of speech. Legally, we probably have it, and you could quote this section of the constitution and this law and that law all you want. I don't care. But to be honest, I doubt those laws were made so people could insult one another and say what they will on an internet forum, and not be pinged by a mod for doing so.

I seem to recall agreeing to a terms of service when I signed up for that site as well. Which is what it comes down to. SAS is not a democracy. Technically speaking, neither is this place, or anyplace on the internet, really, and the admins could pretty much ban anyone they want and kick them off for any reason if they so please. Nobody has to be on that site, or on this site, or on any site. I don't think that will happen here, and I have a lot of respect for the admins and mods here, but I doubt the constitution is really going to do much to this place. We all agreed to a terms of service when we signed up here too. I haven't really seen much on here to even compare to some of the BS that goes on on SAS. No gender wars...the most I've seen on here is a introductory post trying to sell me a holiday villa in Portugal.





> Adequate moderation? yes. Though, as you said so yourself, one cannot get big, without attracting unwanted attention. No one is impenetrable. 
> For now this place is indeed somewhat of a "town". I agree on that entirely. But given the high quality of remembers residing here, not to mention the fantastic jobs done by the mods and admins, 
> I believe this can in fact turn into a city on day. Maybe not today. Maybe not tomorrow. But this place is too good/positive to be kept only among friends and invites. I`m not saying that your wrong.
> This place is wonderful, as well are most of the people in it. But nothing in life ever remains in a constant state of stillness. History shows that peace is not something that survives forever.
> But its all good. It will take a long time before trolls become a problem here. And i`m sure that even if the trolls in SAS ever/somehow declare "war" on this place, their answer will be well met.



I hope it does survive here. It's true, we're growing, and a lot of us are old SAS'ers that either quit posting there, or post on both places. It was a bit surprising to see that when I came here and ended up seeing about six billion usernames.

I suppose we are a town. A growing town. I hope this doesn't end up being the trolls next targets, or another place for Puahate BS.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> ]I honestly think it's because a lot of these aspiring pua's actually have SAD and poor success with women.[/B] Hence why they are drawn to pua sites in the first place. So when they wanted a place to troll the logical place to go was sas. .



This is correct, a lot talk about having some sort of mental illness, actually. Some are just bitter/ hurt. Also, I do know they attack a few male posters for getting attention of female posters. But their main action was to start drama on SAS. They often linked it in their chat rooms or PM's, but they linked/ talked about SAS  and how they were fucking with people on their open forums, and asking others to do the same.

----------


## Total Eclipse

@Otherside, I have an interesting way of dealing with trolls, don't worry  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Dear god.





> One thing that always bugged me was the idea that a man automatically has a character flaw simply because he is unattractive to women. A man could be the worst human imaginable but popular to women because of his physical appearance.
> 
> You can stop feeling bad about it.







> Most psychologists are incels in denial, so their advice is too much on the pollyanna to be of any use.
> 
> "BDD" is nothing more than a money making scam for psychologists (aka professional liars/legal con artists).







> psychology is not a field
> 
> its as much a legit science as women studies is



That site...  :doh:

----------


## whiteman

> Mate, this is because you go on and on and on, and then name members saying that they're supporting rape-culture or something. I didn't give you a hard time. I said you needed to let it go. That's all.



I struggled with whether I should name names and I came to the conclusion I should since rape is such a disgusting crime and the rapist and rape apopologist were oblivious to what  they had done, so oblivious they were making rape jokes. The stubenville rapists were equally oblivious therefore no one said anything when they were outed for there crimes.  I also thought it was the right thing to do because they weren't members of ANxS, therefore; I wasn't violating any board guidelines, and I thought it was the right thing to do becuase I knew other people would be incredulous if I did not include quotes with names.

I also thought naming names was the right thing to do since it gave context to the post in other words naming names was important to the story becuase it showed the consequence of the rapists and the rape apologists belief that men can't be raped *by women,* and this story indeed showed that men are raped by women and it's happening on that forum and it' such a part of the culture on that forum that it didn't even raise an eye brow-in other words, rape culture.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

> #60



Ventura, woah at that list. I believe more was around sadly deleted now. To insure this site has an inpack on the web make sure you promote it on social networking sites. Email all your friends from SAS, and everyone should try to make a thread or 2 a day. Less SAS talk! More anxiety and off topic talk.

[BEEP] SAS!

----------


## life

id hate this site to turn into  clone of sas, i like this site, but if a lot of people join from sas wont it inevitably end up just being the same  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> id hate this site to turn into  clone of sas, i like this site, but if a lot of people join from sas wont it inevitably end up just being the same



Half the problem over there is the admins not logging in/overworked mods. A lot of the admins and mods on here are the old SAS mods (Ventura, Ironman is MM, Amocholes, Neptunus was one...). There wasn't 100% peace on the pre-mod change SAS, but things got locked a lot quicker, you didn't get banned for "site bashing and mod bashing". Maybe the trolls will come over. It's inevitable that they one day will, sadly. But I get the feeling that the mods here will deal with them better.

----------


## WineKitty

Interesting thread.  I didn't know the mods were admins now over there.  I haven't been on there all that much lately.

----------


## life

> Half the problem over there is the admins not logging in/overworked mods. A lot of the admins and mods on here are the old SAS mods (Ventura, Ironman is MM, Amocholes, Neptunus was one...). There wasn't 100% peace on the pre-mod change SAS, but things got locked a lot quicker, you didn't get banned for "site bashing and mod bashing". Maybe the trolls will come over. It's inevitable that they one day will, sadly. But I get the feeling that the mods here will deal with them better.



 otherside i hope your right  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Wait, the mods are now admins?

I went over there yesterday, and the new admins were trolling members. It's sad that a forum that is supposed to help the mentally ill, is making fun of them.

I think all of the sources that have written for that site (psychologists and helpful articles) should pull their funding, or sue the site. That would wake them up.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Half the problem over there is the admins not logging in/overworked mods. A lot of the admins and mods on here are the old SAS mods (Ventura, Ironman is MM, Amocholes, Neptunus was one...). There wasn't 100% peace on the pre-mod change SAS, but things got locked a lot quicker, you didn't get banned for "site bashing and mod bashing". Maybe the trolls will come over. It's inevitable that they one day will, sadly. But I get the feeling that the mods here will deal with them better.



We took a lot of bashing... we just found it part of the "job" that we took on.... I had a few causes were I was attacked pretty badly and didn't wrap a perma ban (wouldn't of felt right). One case was a younger teen member who was dealing with a lot herself at the time didn't like me fixing her cencered words from "F*uck" to [BEEP] so it would **** out", anyways, she took 2 of my pictures and Photoshopped them. I had another moderator give her an infraction (and a 1 week ban).

 Another time was something really attackish through words and wouldn't stop, I had another mod give them a warning to chill. Other then that we really didn't warn / ban members for attacking us...  Anything else "mods suck", or any other sort of "bashing" on how I moderated, ... ehh, whatevers although it made for an interesting night in board feedback.  :Tongue:    I have to admit though, new mods did have to put up for the backlash of frustrated members in the new system and admins ignoring them.  People were angry over the change, and gave them [BEEP] when really they should of given the admins the concerns.

We might get a troll once and awhile, but they will be taken care of quickly as we can spot. Don't worry about that.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Wait, the mods are now admins?
> 
> I went over there yesterday, and the new admins were trolling members. It's sad that a forum that is supposed to help the mentally ill, is making fun of them.
> 
> I think all of the sources that have written for that site (psychologists and helpful articles) should pull their funding, or sue the site. That would wake them up.



Yeah, The Dark Knight is an admin anyways. I dont know about any of the others. I dont know what they've done or what they're doing because frankly, I don't care. I was unbanned a while back and I logged in a bit, but heck, modding and admin issues aside, it just seems to be one big popularity contest. It's sickening. I made a fake account. It's interesting how if you have a 2 figured post count and a join date of 2013, you're pretty much ignored on there. 

There's too many members on there that are just looking for popularity. Nothing wrong with them, and heck, I post on the silly off-topic threads on here. But I don't see how posting "INB4 the lock" or a stupid meme is going to help someones who asking for advise.





> We took a lot of bashing... we just found it part of the "job" that we took on.... I had a few causes were I was attacked pretty badly and didn't wrap a perma ban (wouldn't of felt right). One case was a younger teen member who was dealing with a lot herself at the time didn't like me fixing her cencered words from "F*uck" to [BEEP] so it would **** out", anyways, she took 2 of my pictures and Photoshopped them. I had another moderator give her an infraction (and a 1 week ban).
> 
>  Another time was something really attackish through words and wouldn't stop, I had another mod give them a warning to chill. Other then that we really didn't warn / ban members for attacking us...  Anything else "mods suck", or any other sort of "bashing" on how I moderated, ... ehh, whatevers although it made for an interesting night in board feedback.    I have to admit though, new mods did have to put up for the backlash of frustrated members in the new system and admins ignoring them.  People were angry over the change, and gave them [BEEP] when really they should of given the admins the concerns.
> 
> We might get a troll once and awhile, but they will be taken care of quickly as we can spot. Don't worry about that.



Yeah, I have faith in you guys over here. You seemed to deal with SAS pretty well before all the mod changes, I have faith you'll do the same here if it comes to that. Most I've ever seen is "BUY DENTAL FLOSS" posts though, I've never really seen any actual trolling on here.

----------


## WintersTale

That's why I like this place better. We can actually discuss our issues without all the stupid gifs and things like that.

----------


## Peaches

> That's why I like this place better. *We can actually discuss our issues without all the stupid gifs and things like that.*



Holy cow was that annoying on SAS.

----------


## WintersTale

> Holy cow was that annoying on SAS.



There were some times that it was funny, like with all the Oprah Winfrey gifs...but it takes away from the content that you're posting. If you have to share your opinion through a gif, you don't really have much of an opinion at all.

----------

